# Dahmer netflix series



## agent A (Oct 8, 2022)

is anyone else watching the netflix series about Jeffrey Dahmer?
I find the show to be quite good, though I do with there should be more graphic depictions of the killing and dismemberments, especially given how it is rated MA. personally, R is probably more appropriate because it isn't THAT graphic. 
I like how the show tells the Jeffrey Dahmer story from a variety of viewpoints, including Dahmer, his parents, several of his victims, and the neighbors. the diversity is great!
I do know there are inaccuracies in the show too, but it's a recommended watch!


----------



## T.C. (Oct 8, 2022)

I think its awesome. My girlfriend is big into any screwed up movie or show, so she made me watch it with her. The actor portraying Dahmer couldn't have done any better.


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 8, 2022)

The acting, emotions, anxiety-producing moments were all phenomenal, had to basically binge the series. It’s definitely among the better produced horror docs I’ve seen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2022)

I havent seen it, but it is showing up on the Roku channel.


----------



## agent A (Oct 9, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> I havent seen it, but it is showing up on the Roku channel.


Rebecca you're too innocent to watch that kind of show!


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 9, 2022)

agent A said:


> Rebecca you're too innocent to watch that kind of show!


Ehh yes, and no? It's not so much innocence as it is deciding whether or not you really need the thought of dismembered corpses in your head. My mother has nightmares about these things if she watches stuff like that. Me and my dad on the other hand find crime shows neat, although it's not the gore I'm interested in. If I'm going to see a dead body on a crime show, I want there to be a reason other than cheap shock value. A reason that plays into the investigation so I can follow along with the investigators.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2022)

haha, I have worked in police and there is not to much I havent seen. But Woven is right, I do not want any extra in my head.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 10, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, I have worked in police and there is not to much I havent seen. But Woven is right, I do not want any extra in my head.


Are you an ex-cop Rebecca?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 11, 2022)

Been in for a while and fingerprint for the fbi....... shhhhhh it's a secret.


----------



## T.C. (Oct 11, 2022)

Growing up in WI and having people I knew from Milwaukee the Dahmer story is all too common to me and overtime you just grew numb to what had happened. It was a terrible thing that unfortunately he got way too much fame for.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 12, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Been in for a while and fingerprint for the fbi....... shhhhhh it's a secret.


Kewl.


----------

